# Nannette Kidded (PICS)



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

My first freshner had 1 large buck!! All are doing great! She went nice and early too...815pm!! Thankfully!! Shes a good Momma too!!


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! He's a beaut!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2011)

................


----------



## jlbpooh (Apr 29, 2011)

I love his little ears!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

AWWW!!!    *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to you and Nannette!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 29, 2011)

aww look at that face, beautiful baby ! Congrats


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 30, 2011)

He's a cutie!  Congratulations!


----------



## stano40 (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrat's to you and Nannette.  He's a handsome boy.

bob


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 30, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## country freedom (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty buck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! They are both doing great this morning!! Love when that happens!!!  He's eating great!!

I have one question on his ear though...its not standing up straight still?  Ive never had a lazy ear per se...do you tape it up or does he need more time?  And how long do you tape it for???  Ive seen tape on ears..but never had to do it myself???  

Thanks for any info!! 

We are very excited for Nannette..this was her first and she did a fabulous job!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats!  Not sure about the ear, we've had a kid with floppy ears before but not quite so dropped as your kid's.  Ours resolved itself in a day or so.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 30, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Not sure about the ear, we've had a kid with floppy ears before but not quite so dropped as your kid's.  Ours resolved itself in a day or so.


Thanks.  I give it a day or so...Its has movement..so maybe it will resolve itself.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Apr 30, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 30, 2011)

What a cutie Pie!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 30, 2011)

He's so cute!  And he look so soft and cuddly!


----------

